

On AppengineJS - gmosx
http://www.gmosx.com/blog/agVnbW9zeHIPCxIHQXJ0aWNsZRipwwEM/on-appenginejs
Thoughts on the App Engine JavaScript SDK
======
tswicegood
Looks really cool, but I wouldn't go so far as to classify NodeJS as a "toy"
solution. Using your definition, Sinatra is a "toy" solution, as is default
PHP. None of those have "deployment processes, multi version processes, system
setup, server tuning, database scaling, backup processes, security policies,
monitoring, profiling, admin console etc, etc." baked in either.

~~~
gmosx
Ok, it was a 'play' of words. I wanted to point out that after you put 90% of
the effort to create an application you need to put 90% effort to actually
deploy it in production. Google App Engine helps here.

But the fact that AppengineJS (and Rhino/RingoJS that powers it) runs on GAE
is a distinctive advantage IMO.

------
j_baker
I think #3 needs to be expanded a bit. It seems to be saying less "javascript
is good for web applications" as it is saying "the web is good for javascript
web applications". There's a very fine distinction between those two
statements. :-)

Maybe there's a grain of truth to it, but it doesn't particularly convince me
fairly well. First of all, you're presuming that it's a _good_ thing to share
code on the client and server side. It turns out that there _is_ such thing as
reusing code too much. In particular, I don't like the idea that now not only
do I have to worry about browser-specific hacks in my client-side code, but I
have to also worry about browser-specific hacks in my server-side code as
well.

